# Holiday - Yaaay!



## Linux (Sep 17, 2010)

Tomorrow I am off on holiday with family to Greece for 2 weeks. I'll be back round about 3rd October, so look after yourselves and enjoy cookin' up a storm in the kitchen.



















don't all rush at once. lol


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 17, 2010)

Have a great time!  Take some pics to share with us.

.40


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2010)

Two weeks in Greece.  I could do that...

Have a great time


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 17, 2010)

Way Jealous! Have a great time!We expect a full foodie report!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2010)

The place won't be the same here without you. 
We miss you already       

.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2010)

have fun and travel safely, linux. come back with a great tan and lots of pics.


----------



## Linux (Sep 18, 2010)

I promise to bring back awesome pictures and some authentic Kalymnian recipes to share. I already have a wonderful tan. 

It's been two years since I was there last. But I know that as soon as I step off the plane, it will be like going into a time warp; nothing's changed. Nothing ever does except taxes, though speech is free, as they say.

It's ironic that the gruff seafaring men kept in touch with me whereas all my other friends, all of them English, never bothered. Yannis, pictured here on the right-hand side with his chief engineer is like a father to me. He's the ships' Master of the fast boat Orek. 

I can sit with my own people and come away with nothing. Or, I can sit with Yannis and his seafaring men, play my acoustic guitar and sing to them, and come away feeling I have had the best conversation of my life.








See you all when I get home.
Take care, all of you
Love,
Lyra-Emma ​


----------



## Linux (Sep 18, 2010)

Sharing some previous pics.
Emboreos village, north Kalymnos
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/Emboreosy.jpg

View of Telendos, taken from Kalymnos
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/Telendosy.jpg

My lovely old flock heading to new pasture 
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/Lmyflockgoingtodifferentpasture.jpg

How they loved the warm road to chill back on! Tough if you're a motorist, though. 
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/LLLflock.jpg

My little Penelope. 
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/Lpenelope.jpg

My little boys






My old Greek house where I'm staying. We invited the neighbours round for dins. They were all over 80 years old.
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/LLmyold.jpg

And this is Molly Goat - my pet which we brought back home to England.

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/Goatday15Nov07019.jpg

I used to take her on the bus into Pothia for a clop around. I paid full fare for her, just the same as any passenger. Once on a bus journey, Molly spotted up a bag of apples that a portly lady passenger tried in vain to hold back - too late - she lunged for one and got it!

Kalymnos under moonlight. Pic taken from Michael's on telendos.
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/Kalymnos-pics069.jpg

Finally, 06:45 at Pothia dock waiting for the Orek to take me to the airport

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/Pantalaimon1_2007/SunsetoverPothiaHarbour007.jpg

One of the hardest things is saying goodbye


----------



## GB (Sep 18, 2010)

Have an amazing holiday. You will be missed greatly!


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 20, 2010)

It all sounds Amazing! I wish you the best of times! Can't wait to read all about your trip...


----------

